# Substrate Or Bare Bottom



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello everyone
I have been keeping fish for years always substrate either sand or gravel..but i never kept a bare botton tank.. What are the pro's and cons of keeping a bare bottom tank


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I like bare, but that's just a matter of taste of course. Pro is, there can't be any rotting food remains be hidden in it.


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

memento said:


> I like bare, but that's just a matter of taste of course. Pro is, there can't be any rotting food remains be hidden in it.


So substrate or BB makes no difference to the fish? Will the fish still breed without substrate? Or would you need to put some form of nesting material in a bare bottom tank?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I've never had a fish breed in a bare bottom tank but I've bred at least 20 different species on tanks with substrate. I don't like sterile looking tanks for anything, fish, amphibian or reptile. I believe decorations make an environment more beneficial to the animal.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

You'll need a spawning net... I don't think eggs will hatch on a bare bottom


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

Bawb2u said:


> You'll need a spawning net... I don't think eggs will hatch on a bare bottom


I figured they would need something for the eggs to be laid on. thanks for the input


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

And since im on the subject of substate or BB..This may sound strange but i been thinking about finding a way to elevate the substrate (Fine gravel in this case) about an inch off the bottom..with some form of mesh/screen and put air stone under the bed of substrate to prevent anaerobic pockets and to sweep uneaten food and crub off the bed to free float to the filter..does anybody think this would work?..Or is it a stupid idea?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

pygocentrus da 3rd said:


> And since im on the subject of substate or BB..This may sound strange but i been thinking about finding a way to elevate the substrate (Fine gravel in this case) about an inch off the bottom..with some form of mesh/screen and put air stone under the bed of substrate to prevent anaerobic pockets and to sweep uneaten food and crub off the bed to free float to the filter..does anybody think this would work?..Or is it a stupid idea?


That's called a reverse under-gravel filter, essentially. It's like the old school under gravels but instead of airstones or powerheads pulling particulate down you have them pushing up. It's really hard to do in practice, water always takes the path of least resistance, so any high spot will push more pressure, you'll have thicker substrate in some places, blah. blah. blah. A better way is to make under gravel jets to steer larger pieces into a specific area that's easy to reach or pick up with a mechanical filter.

I can never figure out why people make these beautiful and elaborate tanks and don't think about directional water movement. I try to make all my tanks flow in a single direction instead of just a mass of swirls and eddies by water dumping in from a HOB and using a powerhead to mix it around. If you make things flow in one direction, it moves waste and makes plants sway like in nature.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

memento said:


> You'll need a spawning net... I don't think eggs will hatch on a bare bottom


Eggs will definitely hatch on bare bottom tank. No sub makes for super easy & fast cleaning. Better water quality also. Con is it looks funny for a week or so till you get used to it & clean it once or twice. Could do like I do. Best of both worlds 1/2" deep or less.only way to go! Easy cleanup, with sub look.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

bare bottom is an easy way to clean all the particles of food in the tank. very low maint. way to go
however i prefer substrate. not just for its more natural look, but it also helps a proper bacteria bed mature in the tank. 
sand has a bad history with me. it seems to be notorious for clogging filter motors and burning them out. also it can easily be ingested by the fish. if you decide to go barebottom i recommend you paint the outside of the glass. dont leave too much of a gap, it will disorient the fish.


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

BRUNER247 said:


> You'll need a spawning net... I don't think eggs will hatch on a bare bottom


Eggs will definitely hatch on bare bottom tank. No sub makes for super easy & fast cleaning. Better water quality also. Con is it looks funny for a week or so till you get used to it & clean it once or twice. Could do like I do. Best of both worlds 1/2" deep or less.only way to go! Easy cleanup, with sub look.
[/quote]
yeah thats a good idea ..just make a thin substrate bed.. thanks


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I personally love the easy mainainence of bare bottom and get used to the look after a week but usually on larger tanks. 4ft tanks or less then def plant substrate


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

FEEFA said:


> I personally love the easy mainainence of bare bottom and get used to the look after a week but usually on larger tanks. 4ft tanks or less then def plant substrate


Well i will be setting up a 6ft in diameter stock tank pond..I think im gonna go bare bottom..im just gonna get some plants in the mix which should make it better on the eyes..would you use substrate in this type of setup?


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

You could always tile the bottom of the tank. Same pros as a bare bottom tank without the cons.


----------

